# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πλυντήριο whirlpool για ανταλλακτικά

## dimitris vega

*Μόνο 2 ετών* [και αυτά πολύ ελαφριάς χρήσης] πλυντήριο ρούχων whirlpool χωρίς κάδο [καταστράφηκε ο άξονας των ρουλεμάν απο χρήση νερού γεώτρησης...πολλά άλατα] δίδεται για ανταλλακτικά με κόστος 50 ευρώ. 
Θα το χάριζα ευχαρίστως αλλά μόνο ο κόπος και το κόστος της μεταφοράς από Χαλκιδική προς Θεσσαλονίκη, η παράδοση σε κάποιο πρακτορείο μεταφορών κοστίζει αυτό το 50άρι που ζητώ. 

Όποιος το θέλει του το φέρνω Θεσσαλονίκη η το παραδίνω σε οποιαδήποτε μεταφορική.

----------

antonis_p (19-09-19)

----------

